# The Copper Triangle



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm currious what the expected turn-out will be for the Copper Triangle on Aug 5th. I live at sea level now and am long-separated from my USCF racing days (and fitness level), but that is a beautiful route they have chosen. I'd like to do this ride or the Triple Bypass, which I'd done a couple times as a junior (90-91), but I understand the CO Hwy Patrol is causing problems with enrollment numbers.

Any thoughts out there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

Last year's registration for the TBP was 3,500 and given all the issues with the State Patrol, Team Evergreen voluntarily capped this year's enrollment at 3.500. My buddy registered yesterday so I believe TBP registration is still open.

K


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

kirkdig said:


> Last year's registration for the TBP was 3,500 and given all the issues with the State Patrol, Team Evergreen voluntarily capped this year's enrollment at 3.500. My buddy registered yesterday so I believe TBP registration is still open.
> 
> K


Kirk,
Thanks for the info. I have decided that I will come back to CO for the Copper Triangle rather than the TB for two reasons:
1.) My wife is due in June! So no travel in July for me;
2.) The TB is more of a logistical challenge than the CT.

Even if #1 were not true, I think #2 still would have kept me away since it seems hard to imagine getting up early in Denver (where family _OR_ friends live, friends I'd be riding w/) making to Evergreen early and then have someone meet me all the way in Vail LATE in the day. The only times I did the ride were w/ friends who lived in Evergreen and we rode from one guy's house and his parents picked us up in Vail, so that was the only challenge, but again, my wife can't be expected (by me) to schlepp two kids and provide me sag support.

But for those of you who will ride the TB... enjoy!

The Copper Triangle should be fun, challenging (for me) and beautiful!


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sure you'll have a great time doing the Copper Triangle. I've been planning on doing the TBP since last September ever since a friend told me he had done it. If I survive the TBP there is a good chance that I'll do the Copper Triangle as well. 

Good luck with the baby -- kids are the best. It will test your will power -- I struggled to find time to ride when my kids were newborns.


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

*Thanks...*



kirkdig said:


> Good luck with the baby -- kids are the best. It will test your will power -- I struggled to find time to ride when my kids were newborns.


Indeed... my three-year old is the center of my universe and tests/rewards me everyday. I hate how quickly time passes, and it seems time is unforgiving to my quest to get some miles in!!! All I can remember is _how fast I used to be!_

I need 30-hour days to get more done in life.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

The Copper Triangle is much easier physically than the Triple. It won't be a particularly large event which should be nice in terms of crowds. Last year's TBP was HORRIBLE. Team Evergreen has got to do something before their failure to voluntarily manage the numbers and the bad behavior at that event result in problems for all Colorado cycling events. The only thing worse is Elephant Rock.


----------

